# Windows cannot log you on because your profile cannot be loaded.



## adza (Dec 14, 2010)

We're finding this message is beginning to pop up more and more frequently of late on our2003 terminal server:

*Windows cannot log you on because your profile cannot be loaded. Check that you are connected to the network, or that your network is functioning correctly. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator.*



This occurs on some accounts, but not all of them.


When this occurs on an account, it doesn't matter what computer you are using to log into the server, the same error occurs. (Computer independent).


Rebooting the terminal server fixes the issue each time, but it's only a matter of weeks before the problem starts to occur again.
Because of the above, I don't believe it's related to the 'Default User' directory under Documents & Settings because it's independent of which computer one uses to log in. It appears to be account specific on the terminal server.

Our current setup is:



A Windows Server 2003 R2 domain controller running 32 bit on Intel Xeon E5405 / 2Ghz processor with 4GB Ram


A Windows Server 2003 R2 Std Edition (Running Terminal services) running 32 bit on Intel Xeon (TM) 2Ghz processor with 2GB Ram


The Terminal Server uses the Domain controller as the primary DNS server and are on the same subnet. However the terminal server uses a different gateway to the domain controller. (Although this has been running like it for years without any issues)
Can anyone please advise of some recommendations we can try?

Thanks & Regards

Adam.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If default user account is deleted this error comes. Does the default user account exist on the workstation?


----------



## adza (Dec 14, 2010)

Wand3r3r said:


> If default user account is deleted this error comes. Does the default user account exist on the workstation?


Hi Wand3r3r,

Thanks for your reply. The workstation is irrelevant, as it happens regardless of which computer(s) we use to log into the server. But to confirm, yes - we have the default user account on the computers we've attempted to log into the server with.

Cheers

Adam.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

OK. Default user exist on the TS server?
No clues in the event viewer logs besides this one message?


----------



## adza (Dec 14, 2010)

Wand3r3r said:


> OK. Default user exist on the TS server?
> No clues in the event viewer logs besides this one message?


Hi Wad3r3r,

Default User exists on the Terminal Server too...

I have found an event error with the following:



> *Windows cannot log you on because your profile cannot be loaded. Check that you are connected to the network, or that your network is functioning correctly. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator.
> 
> DETAIL - Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service. * *
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at * *[url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp[/URL].*


Could this mean that we need to look at adding additional memory to the system? (2GB not enough)?

Interesting that other users could log on though, it was just this individual account that was having issues.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi adza,

I wonder if you create a new TS User Account, see if you're able to duplicate the issue.

Have you tried restarting any Services running?

The RAM seems to be very low, I would add another 2gb.


----------



## adza (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi 2X,

The problem corrects itself on a reboot. We've noticed that it appears on multiple accounts at different times - can't seem to lock down any specific reason. One account will work, another won't. Later on the reverse happens.

I haven't tried restarting any services - but might be a good place to start. Will also consider adding additional RAM.

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest bringing up task manager when this happens and review the resource allocations. Does sound like there is a memory app leak or not enough resources to begin with.

How about posting the system specs and how many users are connecting?


----------

